# Bad News for Khaos



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Well - we went to the vet this week - stitches out and we got bad news. Khaos has a torn ACL. I did everything right - crated close to 18 hours and kept him from doing all the things he wasn't supposed to do. Got him busy toys for all that crate time. Took him out only to bathroom and for some rides. He just never stopped pulling and tugging on the leash.

Doc isn't sure what caused it. He tends to think the pulling and tugging when outdoors did it. I'm beating myself up and Khaos is just as joyful and happy and sweet as always. He's only 9 months old - we go back next weekend and I've got him on a mild sedative to stop that pulling. When he's awake and I'm home, he's at my side on the floor.

He's learned a few new tricks - he taps the hand when playing "guess which hand" - that took 5 minutes to learn LOL - he's got roll over and play dead down - another 5 minutes session - so now I guess it's wait until the next surgery.

Boy, this really sucks! And on top of that - I've been watching my ShihTsu whither in front of my eyes - he's 14 and I almost lost him last winter. It looks like he'll be crossing the rainbow bridge soon. I'll take him to the vet next week and either start treatment or - well, help him sleep soundly. 

He's not eating, he so confused, he doesn't like to be touched, he's incontinent, he's scared all the time -- he had a hard first 10 years of life, I gave him a good last 4.

Nothing anyone can say or do - just sharing I guess. We all deal with these things sooner or later I suppose.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, that's too bad. Don't beat yourself up though, I have two poodles who body-slam each other in the pasture every morning when I let them out, and they're completely fine. It's just a predisposition he had that would be impossible to avoid....poodles are high energy and they are meant to leap, soar through the air, throw themselves into ponds after birds and do all kinds of acrobats. Khaos still has the heart to do that, he just got short changed on the physical part! It's not your fault. You're the best owner he could hope for.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i am sorry about khaos and your shih tzu. don't beat yourself up. there are things we cannot control, even with human children. you are doing your best; that's all anyone can do. khaos is young and probably has a good chance of recovery or your vet would have been gloomier. as for your shih tzu, i'm sure anyone who has loved an animal knows your pain and feels for you. take care of yourself.


----------



## Gillbilly7 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers are with you, Khoas and Bobby. 
Good luck


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear about the complications. It is so frustrating when you have hand-walked for so long. We had a similar experience with a Rottweiler years ago, I swore I would never subject an active dog to long term rehab like that again. Of course, when the "next time" rolled around, I had to try again. Hopefully with such a young dog you will have good results and Khaos will lead a happy, wonderful and long life.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Gosh, you are certainly having a time of it aren't you?! Poor Kapt'n, he just has too much zip , bless his little heart! You have absolutely done your best by that little boy and #@%@ happens, so don't get hard on yourself! I'm sorry you have THE decision to make regarding your Shih tzu , it's a day we always hope never comes............my heart is with you on that one!!!!
Hugs to both, and I'll keep ya in my prayers!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness, you really have some hard issues now. A least with Khaos you know what needs to be done, it's just a matter of going through it. But that decision to PTS is never easy, even when to an outsider it seems so clear cut. 

I lost my 19 year old cat a couple years ago, and against all rational thought, I spent over a thousand dollars on vet bills in the last couple weeks of her life doing ridiculous things that the vet was more than happy to make me think would work. 

Now I can say- what on earth was I thinking? But at that time, all I could think about was keeping her for a little longer. And I knew because of my allergies, she had to be my last cat, and it was almost like saying goodbye to a part of my life. 

My thoughts are with you, Khaos, and particularly old Bobby.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and with both of your dogs. They couldn't ask for a better human. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for both your fur babies!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry your fur babies are having such a hard time. Prayers sent to you while you have to make some hard decisions.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs... hang in there.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Please take care of your self.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, that bites. I am sorry about Khaos and his ACL. You are a good nurse and parent. So, don't beat yourself up. I am very sorry about Good Ole Bobby... it is very hard to lose a dog. They have a little piece of your heart.
Sending comforting thought to you.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Khaos and poor you! I hope he can get his ACL fixed soon and that it stays fixed and nothing else pops up. 

As for your little one I am so sorry. Euthanasia is never an easy subject and is always a hard decision no matter the case. On a better note though I do feel it has a positive side. The big difference in Veterinary medicine and Human medicine is the ability to end suffering with euthanasia and for that I am thankful. It's not easy but in some cases it is a blessing. Many times I tell owners that even though it is not an easy for them it is the best and selfless thing they can do for their pet. Just yesterday I had a client that was worried she was being selfish and doing it for herself and not her pet. I told her that if that were the case she wouldn't be having such a hard time keeping back tears and making the decision. I really do feel it is harder on us as the owner than it is on the pet. I mean they just go to sleep and are restored to perfect health in heaven, where as we are stuck here on earth having to go through the long and painful grieving process. 

I wish you all the best with your struggles for both Khaos and your little ShihTzu. All three of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this - sending a big ole virtual hug to you :hug:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We are going to have to start calling him the 6million dollar puppy! Poor guy, he didn''t ask for any of this (either did you!). I've been through the ACL surgery with my JRT. He did really well afterward. They told me it would be likely that he would eventually tear the other side but it never happened. He was very active and had no pain after healing. Hang in there Khaos! you have a lot of people pulling for you!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As one dog lover to another, I can only say I feel for you in your time of compounded sorrows. The price of loving dogs runs very high sometimes. But we do it, over and over again. Because there's nothing on earth like a good canine friend or two, or more. Your devotion as an owner is so amazing! I wish you and Khaos could be spared further difficulties. I'm sorry about Bobby's decline. You do the _very_ best for your dogs. More than that no one can do! May comfort and relief come, and better days line up in a _long, long_ stretch ahead for you and yours. :hug:


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> We are going to have to start calling him the 6million dollar puppy! Poor guy, he didn''t ask for any of this (either did you!). I've been through the ACL surgery with my JRT. He did really well afterward. They told me it would be likely that he would eventually tear the other side but it never happened. He was very active and had no pain after healing. Hang in there Khaos! you have a lot of people pulling for you!


HA HA HA 6 million dollar puppy indeed. Believe it or not, the vet specialist felt so bad about what happened, he's going to give me a discount on the surgery. I didn't think vets did that but I'll take it!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

OH my! I've NEVER heard of a vet discounting a surgery, at least ONE silver lining to this cloud of problems.
I am so happy that Khaos and Bobby have such a loving MOM. Hopefully Khaos will heal well, nice to hear from others their good outcomes! Gosh, it has to be hard to keep him quiet, hugs to you for that! And little Bobby, LOVE that you gave him 4 good years! You will make the right decision, you won't let him suffer...so happy that he has been a blessing to you...you are wonderful to take such good care of them both...sending you strength to get through this hard time, know that we are all pulling for you all!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry ! Sending healing thoughts to you for your pups! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

